# Hilfeee! Unsere Teich verliert Wasser!



## iryna74 (14. Nov. 2004)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
ich brauche eueren Rat.  Wir mit meinem Partner haben ein Haus mit dem Teich gemietet. Vor kurzem habe ich festgestellt, dass unser 
Teich verliert Wasser.  Ich habe extra jeden Tag Wasserspiegel gemessen. Was sollen wir machen??? Die arme Fische! :cry: 
Ich habe einen Plan ausgedacht, wer möchte kann mich gerne vervollständigen oder korrigieren. Ich bin für jeden Beitrag sehr dankbar.
1. Abwarten, bis das Wasser aufhört zu senken. Hoffentlich das Loch ist nicht ganz unten und wenn doch, was sollen wir machen? Was sollen wir beachten?
2. Das Loch suchen (wie?), Folie reparieren (mit was?)

Ich möchte den Teich, die Fische und Pflanzen unbedengt retten. Bitte hilft uns!


----------



## Thorsten (14. Nov. 2004)

Hallo iryna 74,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen   

Nun zu deinen Problem...

Wir müssten schon ein paar mehr Infos haben.

*Wie groß ist der Teich,wie ist er angelegt (Uferzonen)?

Wieviel Wasser verlierst Du (ungefähr)?

Ist ein Filter in Betrieb-endsteht dadurch der Wasserverlust(Schlauchverbindung undicht)?*

*Ist ein Bachlauf in Betrieb?*


Wie Du siehst Fragen über Fragen...

Beschreibe Deinen Teich mal etwas genauer ... und wenn es geht mache mal ein Foto davon.
Dann können wir mit Sicherheit dein Problem eingränzen und Dir helfen.


----------



## iryna74 (18. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

beantworte deine Fragen.
Wie der Teich angelegt ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich lege Bilder bei, kannst du selbst bewerten. Eigentümer des Hauses hat uns kein Info hinterlassen.
Wie der Teich das Wasser verliert habe ich gemessen:
11.okt --> 1.Stelle = 13 cm; 2. Stelle = 6,5 cm
12.okt --> 1.Stelle = 13 cm; 2. Stelle = 8 cm
13.okt --> 1.Stelle = 15,5 cm; 2. Stelle = 10 cm
18.okt --> 1.Stelle = 24 cm; 2. Stelle = 20 cm
Es sieht ja gar nicht gut aus!!!
Die Schläuche habe ich noch nicht geprüft.
Der Bachlauf ist in Betrieb.

noch mal vielen Dank für Antworten
Grüße
Iryna


----------



## Jürgen (18. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Iryna,

es wäre sicher am einfachsten erst einmal Bachlauf und Pumpe(n) außer Betrieb zu nehmen. Mit etwas Glück hilft das die Leckage aufzuspüren bzw. deren Position einzugrenzen. 

MFG....Jürgen


----------



## Thorsten (18. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Iryna,

dein Wasserverlust ist ja nicht gerade gering...   

Ich würde erstmal die Schläuche bzw. Schlauchverbindungen überprüfen.
Falls dort nichts zu finden ist, den Bachlauf einmal abschalten ...so wie es Jürgen schon beschrieben hat.

Wenn es das nicht ist...schaun wir weiter...denke aber das es sich an diesen Stellen irgendwo verlieren wird.


----------



## iryna74 (18. Nov. 2004)

*Welchen Schläuche?*

Danke für euere Antworten. Ohne euch bin ich ganz verloren :!: 

Die Pumpe werde ich abschalten.
Könntet Ihr noch sagen, welche Schläuche soll ich überprüfen? Das Wasser läuft aus, das heißt die Schläuche außerhalb des Teiches, stimmt? Sind es welche, die für Wasserzirkulation dienen?
Sorry, ich bin totaler Anfänger. Ich weiß noch nicht mal die "Inhalte"  meines Teiches. Es ist für mich eine große Herausforderung...


----------



## Thorsten (18. Nov. 2004)

Hi,

mh...also es gibt einen Schlauch, der geht von der Pumpe zum Filter....und einer wieder Zurück bzw. läuft zum Bachlauf!

Diese zuerst überprüfen.


----------



## Harald (19. Nov. 2004)

M. E. solltest Du, wenn Du die Pumpe ausgestellt hast, erst mal den Teich wieder anfüllen. Ansonsten kannst Du ja nicht sehen, ob der Wasserverlust weiter geht oder nicht.
Geht er nicht weiter, ist ganz offensichtlich der Bachlauf oder eben der Weg zum Bachlauf undicht. 
Geht er weiter, kannst Du sowohl die Schläuche als auch den Bachlauf lassen wie er ist, weil die Undichtigkeit dann im Teich selbst ist.


----------



## iryna74 (22. Nov. 2004)

*Pumpe abgestellt, Wasser nachgefüllt*

Am WE habe ich die Pumpe abgestellt und das Wasser wieder nachgefüllt.
Mal schauen, aber erlich gesagt, ich habe mich auf  das Schlimmste (die Folie ist nicht dicht) eingestellt


----------



## Thorsten (24. Nov. 2004)

Hi iryna,

nun geh mal nicht gleich vom schlimmsten aus. :? 

Immer positiv denken   ... halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## iryna74 (3. Dez. 2004)

*Ergebnis*

Es ist fast zwei Wochen vergangen, nach dem ich die Pumpe abgestellt habe.
Das Wasser im Teich bleibt konstant. 
Das heißt, die Schläuche waren schuld. Kan mann die reparieren oder lieber austauschen? Wann sollen wir es machen jetzt im Winter oder können wir ruhig bis Frühling warten?
Sollen wir den Eigentümer ansprechen (wir sind nur die Mieter)?


----------



## Thorsten (3. Dez. 2004)

Hallo,

na is doch prima, dass es "nur" die Schläuche sind!

Ich würde auf jedenfall die Schläuche komplett austauschen und das bevor die nächste Saison im Frühjahr losgeht (immo ja nicht erforderlich).

Tja, dass mit den Vermieter ansprechen, ist wohl Deine entscheidung...ich würde aber mal _leise _anklopfen.


----------



## Harald (6. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Iryna,

bevor ich die Schläuche erneuern würde, würde ich erst einmal weiter im Ausschlußverfahren testen, ob eventuell der Bachlauf undicht ist. Im Normalfall sind Schläuche sehr robust (es sei denn, es wurde das Billigste vom Billigen genommen). Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie undicht werden, ist daher auch gering. Es könnte daher eher sein, dass sich z. B. Verschraubungen lockern und nachgezogen werden müssen.
Die Möglichkeit, dass sich die Folie des Bachlaufs ein Leck zugezogen hat, sehe ich als viel wahrscheinlicher an. Oder eben, dass sich am Bachlauf ein dicker Docht befindet.


----------

